# travelling



## J&J (Jul 4, 2010)

Ryanair have really shot their prices up for August and Sept this year. Have managed to get decent flight prices early October and have booked already for Liverpool to Porto - has anyone any experience of trains, ferries or driving the whole route from Northern England to Gois and approx cost. Would like to get back before October but don't really want to take out another mortgate to do so!!!


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



J&J said:


> Ryanair have really shot their prices up for August and Sept this year. Have managed to get decent flight prices early October and have booked already for Liverpool to Porto - has anyone any experience of trains, ferries or driving the whole route from Northern England to Gois and approx cost. Would like to get back before October but don't really want to take out another mortgate to do so!!!


Hi J&J

I am doing Liverpool to Gois. As of yet the date is not known but i will be using a Transit and big trailer.

Ok Ferry at Dover at night the rate is cheaper app £200 return

App 1500 miles at 20 mile per gallon. about £700 return

Total trip with all my belongings about £900 or there about

Option two get the ferry to Santander cost £900 return

Then fuel from Liverpool to ferry terminal

Then fuel from Santander to Gois. 

Stopping of at Formula1 motels app 35 euro per night

Motorways and tolls no idea on price but i have driven on there A roads and that is an option to think about.

I will be coming back empty so i would be looking for a load or someone who wants stuff taking back to the UK. 

Another option is i take someone over with me to share the driving. 

Hope that helps 

skype me peterthemobile

Peter


----------



## J&J (Jul 4, 2010)

Put like that I suppose the flights don't look so bad!!!

Will have to bite the bullet on road travel when we eventually get our planning through.

Cheers







PETERFC said:


> Hi J&J
> 
> I am doing Liverpool to Gois. As of yet the date is not known but i will be using a Transit and big trailer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stellen (Mar 19, 2010)

Have you looked at fligts with BA from Heathrow to Lisbon?

I recently flew easyjet from Lisbon to Luton and with a suitcase the fare was slightly more expensive than a single with BA to Heathrow, and with BA you get a seat number (no mad scrum!), a drink and a sandwich!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Stellen said:


> Have you looked at fligts with BA from Heathrow to Lisbon?
> 
> I recently flew easyjet from Lisbon to Luton and with a suitcase the fare was slightly more expensive than a single with BA to Heathrow, and with BA you get a seat number (no mad scrum!), a drink and a sandwich!



Not only that you also get a decent baggage allowance and more space on the aircraft. I always fly BA when flying

We also use Brittany Ferries from/to Santander. At the end of September we are paying 483GBP with an outside cabin both ways! it also means that we can fill the car with Christmas presents for the Ul (Wine) and bring back what we want without any problems.

And NO car to hire when we get there...UK that is Tha is something that really bumps the cost of travel up.

My son and his wife are coming tomorrow on BA return cost just over 100GBP each... The cost of flying Easyjet from Bristol was 112 GBP ONE WAY! each


----------

